# Thin mulberry bowl



## Bean_counter (Jan 24, 2020)

This is a mulberry bowl I finished up last week. About an 1/8” thick all the way down to the foot and 7” wide. Finish is danish oil that has been buffed out. There is a small bark inclusion crack that I stabilized with CA but didn’t fill as I liked the character of it. I don’t usually keep the foot on them but this one looked good sitting off the table. Photos taken by my wife.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TimR (Jan 24, 2020)

Good looking bowl Michael. I’m often unsure about having a foot on a piece, but this seems fine and helps elevate it to show its shape. 
Some pretty wood that mulberry!


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 24, 2020)

TimR said:


> Good looking bowl Michael. I’m often unsure about having a foot on a piece, but this seems fine and helps elevate it to show its shape.
> Some pretty wood that mulberry!


Thanks Tim. I agree on the foot. I am unsure about this one also but didn’t think the shape of the bowl would look good flat on the table with no foot.


----------



## djg (Jan 24, 2020)

Beautiful bowl. I like mulberry, too. +1 on the foot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 24, 2020)

Gorgeous. Love the shape and the foot is perfect. I am also envious of getting it down to 1/8" wall thickness.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice work Mikey!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 24, 2020)

Shapely bowl! Attractive wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 24, 2020)

Great looking bowl,I like the mulberry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 24, 2020)

Nicely done! As for the foot, I really think it works with that form.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice!!! and great photography!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 24, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Gorgeous. Love the shape and the foot is perfect. I am also envious of getting it down to 1/8" wall thickness.


It took me a while to go that thin. Now I love doing it. Light cuts and work from the rim in and as much as you want to don’t go back to the rim after you’ve left it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice work....on the photography! The bowls nice too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Jan 24, 2020)

Great shape! The foot really works with that shape. Love the color!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 24, 2020)

Very nice all the way around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice one! 
1/8 inch?? Bet that it “sung” quite a bit even with thin cuts.
Usually if I get to that thin, it’s by accident.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 24, 2020)

Impressive job. 1/8" wow. I KNOW it can be done but I've never dared try it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Jan 24, 2020)

Nice looking bowl, and I think the foot works quite well with the shape, personally.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Otterhound (Jan 26, 2020)

Mulberry and Black Locust will turn to a golden tan over time with UV exposure . Both of these woods are my current woods of choice for fretboards . I do lean a bit more to the Black Locust though . Very nice work .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Jan 27, 2020)

Beautiful emphasis on the grain and nice shape. Its definitely a keeper. Beautifully crafted

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 27, 2020)

Otterhound said:


> Mulberry and Black Locust will turn to a golden tan over time with UV exposure .


@Bean_counter here's an example of that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 28, 2020)

Very Nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jan 28, 2020)

phinds said:


> @Bean_counter here's an example of that.
> View attachment 178494


Crazy how both mulberry and osage darken up like that. I take it is oxidation


----------



## Otterhound (Jan 28, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Crazy how both mulberry and osage darken up like that. I take it is oxidation


Black Locust does the exact same thing as do many woods . Some do lighten over time like Black Walnut

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jan 28, 2020)

Bean_counter said:


> Crazy how both mulberry and osage darken up like that. I take it is oxidation


Oh, osage is MUCH worse than either of the others

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 28, 2020)

@Bean_counter The photos are perfect!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

